# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Smileys] Nouveau smileys non officiel !

## Shugo78

Bonjour, je tenez  vous faire part d'un smiley de ma cration  ::D:  
Ils nous arrivent souvent de manquer d'un smileys ^^, mais je vous le prsente enfin  vous, en pice jointe  ::mouarf::  (C'est la version 0.1  :;): )
Je l'uploaderais sur mon site te vous pourrez le prendre pour l'utiliser dans vos messages  ::): .
Donnez moi vos commentaire  ::mrgreen:: 
C'est un mlange un peu bourrin de :
 ::merci::  et  ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

,Voil le smiley  t upload  :;):  
C'est la version 0.1, Fates nous part de vos commentaires.
Pour participer, fates comme Desc- DeadPool(je m'y habituerais jamais  ::aie:: ) et moi, mettez un petit mot avec un lien dans votre signature  :;): 
PS : Le smiley est  cette adresse :
http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/1528/pastaperpg5.png

----------


## Deadpool

::mouarf2::  

Je te l'ai dis faut corriger la faute avant.

 ::aie::  

"Pas taper"

----------


## Shugo78

Ah merde  :8O:

----------


## granquet

dja qu'on as pas eu droit au smiley "troll"
qui aurait t vachement utile ... alors celui l, faut pas rver  ::roll::

----------


## Shugo78

Ben c'est pas grave, on peux toujours le prendre depuis l'adresse o il a t upload, une fois que j'aurais corrig la faute  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

Ouais enfin pas pratique du tout de se taper toute l'url juste pour mettre un smiley moi je tape les smiley qu'au raccourci.

----------


## Shugo78

C'est pour a qu'on milite  ::cry::  
En attendant, Deadpool, voil la version 0.2 en PJ

----------


## Shugo78

Et puis voil maintenant la version 0.3 (a va  une vitesse de nos jours  ::roll::   ::aie:: ), en PJ

----------


## Shugo78

Bon, allez, une petite dernire amlioration pour la route, voici la version 0.4 en PJ (Deadpool -> Upload)  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Je t'upload a.  :;):

----------


## Shugo78

Oki  ::mouarf::  
je vais me coucher parce que l  ::aie::   ::sleep::

----------


## Deadpool

Fait.  ::wink:: 

Cf. ma signature pour le lien.

----------


## LineLe

Adopt !

----------


## nicB

Je prfre la version 0.3  la 0.4.  ::aie::  
Le S est un peu bizarre mais je prfre la police utilise.

----------


## LineLe

C'est vrai qu'une police du type Arial ou Verdana (ou quelque chose d'un peu moins strict) serait plus sympa

----------


## Auteur

pas mal  ::king::  
......
......
......
......
mais je crois que les smileys du forum sont en gif pas en png
 ::aie::

----------


## nicB

Son frre (fait en 2s avec http://www.smiliemania.de/).

Une prfrence quand mme pour lui:  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Son frre (fait en 2s avec http://www.smiliemania.de/).
> 
> Une prfrence quand mme pour lui:


Moi j'aime bien la gueule casse donc je prfrerais un smiley pas tap avec lui.  :;):  




Par contre, faudrait mettre un fond transparent au smiley.

----------


## LineLe

je prfre aussi celui bas sur le  ::aie:: 
et pis c'est plus logique, le  ::aie::  tant donn qu'il est trs utilis

(la preuve j'ai utilis le  ::aie::  trois fois dans ce post de trois lignes)

----------


## nicB

Idem, c'est pour a que j'ai dit que je prfrais celui avec >  ::aie::  
(c'tait un peu ambigue comme je l'avais dit).

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Suffit d'avoir un espace web pour pouvoir mettre les smileys qu'on veut !

----------


## Deadpool

> Suffit d'avoir un espace web pour pouvoir mettre les smileys qu'on veut !


Ouais mais du coup t'es oblig d'utiliser la balise [img] et de coller l'url alors que pour les smileys de DVP y'a des raccourcis.

C'est plus fatiguant quoi.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

Et l'informaticien est quelqu'un de paresseux
plus il est paresseux, plus il est gnial en gnral
(ca c'est vrai pour tout)

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Je trouve a plus rapide d'avoir une fentre ouverte sur ma page de smilies ( http://superkiller.free.fr/smilies ) puis de faire clic droit -> copy image location, et de venir ici, en cliquant sur l'image et CTRL+V , que de cliquer sur "[Plus]" de parcourir la page et de cliquer sur le smiley souhait ^^

Question de gout

----------


## LineLe

perso je tape direct le raccourci, trop la flemme de bouger mon bras pour atteindre la souris, puis bouger la souris

----------


## haltabush

> perso je tape direct le raccourci, trop la flemme de bouger mon bras pour atteindre la souris, puis bouger la souris


Ouais, la souris, c'est fatigant, je suis d'accord.

edit : si j'ai la flemme de lever mon bras pour bouger la souris, c'est que je suis gnial? cool  ::):

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Ca mrite d'crire un bouquin ! "Vous, qui tes feignant, vous tes un potentiel gnie de l'informatique !" ^^

----------


## Celira

J'ai mes propres smileys supplmentaires :
Celui-ci pour menacer :

et celui-l quand on dpasse le stade des menaces :


Et pour (contre ?) moi le smiley "pas taper" pourrait tre utile  ::mouarf::  
@ LineLe : tu n'as pas un smiley avec un aspirateur ou un lance-flamme ?  ::aie::

----------


## haltabush

Faudrait peut-tre rajouter "et que vous ne connaissez pas la Taverne de dveloppez.com", non?
:pataper:

----------


## julien-blaise

C'est bte on ne vois pas tes smileys Celira

----------


## Shugo78

Il s'en est pass des choses durant mon absence  ::mouarf::  



> C'est vrai qu'une police du type Arial ou Verdana (ou quelque chose d'un peu moins strict) serait plus sympa


En fait, au dbut, il y avait pas de police, c'tait fait  la main  ::mouarf::  
Bon, je vais le refaire avec une police plus cool et en GIF  :;):

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

J'aime bien ceux l :









Et un spcial pour LiNeLe :

----------


## Celira

> C'est bte on ne vois pas tes smileys Celira


ah bon ? moi je les vois trs bien (et non, ils ne sont pas en local...)

----------


## Caro-Line

@celira : il ne doit pas avoir accs au site...moi je les aime bien en tout cas

@KiLVaiDeN : mention spciale au RTFM, j'adore  ::king::

----------


## Shugo78

Voil, je l'ai refait en GIF avec la police Courrier New  ::aie::  
Deadpoolt -> Upload  :;):

----------


## Celira

> @celira : il ne doit pas avoir accs au site...moi je les aime bien en tout cas


Moi aussi  ::mrgreen::  Je suis une maniaque de la poele  frire,  ce qu'il parait...

----------


## Caro-Line

Et avec la transparence ?
Pice jointe 17505
(qu'est-ce que je m'ennuie....)

----------


## Deadpool

> Voil, je l'ai refait en GIF avec la police Courrier New  
> Deadpoolt -> Upload


Tu sais, j'utilise un hgergeur d'image public, imageshack en l'occurance, tu peux le faire tout seul.  ::lol::  

Mais bon je l'ai fait quand mme.  :;):  

Comme d'hab, cf ma signature pour le lien.

----------


## LineLe

> Et un spcial pour LiNeLe :


 ::oops::  



et uil ?

----------


## shadowmoon

Tout a fait d'accord avec toi Linele, ce dernier te correspond mieux

----------


## Shugo78

+1000 LineLe, il est cool tn smiley  ::lol::  



> Tu sais, j'utilise un hgergeur d'image public, imageshack en l'occurance, tu peux le faire tout seul.  
> 
> Mais bon je l'ai fait quand mme.  
> 
> Comme d'hab, cf ma signature pour le lien.


Ah, je vois on se carapate hein  ::mouarf::  
Bon si tu veux je peux le faire tout seul  ::roll::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN



----------


## shadowmoon

@kilvaiden  ::king:: , 
pdt un moment il a train sur la taverne un lien vers un "shoot'hem all" sur les pokemon, quelqu'un s'en souvient ?

----------


## LineLe

ou plutot uila ?

----------


## pseudocode

> dja qu'on as pas eu droit au smiley "troll"
> qui aurait t vachement utile ... alors celui l, faut pas rver


*On m'a appel ??*

----------


## Shugo78

Tu suis plus, maintenant c'est plus la hache mais le lance flammes (hein LineLe  ::aie::  )  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Tu suis plus, maintenant c'est plus la hache mais le lance flammes (hein LineLe  )


La hache c'est trs bien aussi...

----------


## Shugo78

Bon ben garde la hache  ::?:  
Ne pas la contrarier  ::aie::

----------


## jmulans

excelent celui l  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Shugo78

Ouai hein  ::):  
Mais il est heberg, j'ai pas l'adresse, mais ya un lien dans la signature de Deadpool  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gueritarish

Bon, moi je l'ai dj adopt, utilis (normment utilis en fait ^^), et je te soutiens  fond... Mais  tu le sais dj  ::D:

----------


## Auteur

> Bon, moi je l'ai dj adopt, utilis (normment utilis en fait ^^)


hum... LineLe n'est pas loin  ::aie::  
 ::dehors::

----------


## Gueritarish

> hum... LineLe n'est pas loin


Certes... Je vois que sa rputation la prcde partout ^^

----------


## LineLe

je vais faire une ptition et un appel  tmoin  ::(:

----------


## Gueritarish

> je vais faire une ptition et un appel  tmoin


T'as aucune chance de passer pour une gentille maintenant LineLe... Tu as distribuer trop de coup d'aspirateur ^^

----------


## LineLe

mais je n'ai jamais frapp personne  coup d'aspirateur ni  coup de quoi que ce soit d'ailleurs... Ou alors si une fois Deadpool je crois avec une feuille de papier ou un truc du genre je sais plus... (sre qu'il s'en souvient mme plus tellement c'tait violent)

Vous n'avez qu' demander  tous ceux qui me connaissent IRL... je n'ai jamais fait de mal  personne

----------


## Caro-Line

Je me permet de confirmer : elle a mme peur des gouttes d'eau...alors  :8O:

----------


## Gueritarish

> Je me permet de confirmer : elle a mme peur des gouttes d'eau...alors


C'est parce qu'on l'aime bien notre LineLe --> alors on la taquine un peu beaucoup mme.. voire " la folie" ^^

----------


## nicB

Ca doit faire partie des mthodes de drague de ces messieurs.
Mais bon, c'est risqu...  ::bug::  

 :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Je me permet de confirmer : elle a mme peur des gouttes d'eau...alors


je ne pensais pas que a t'avait marqu autant  ::oops::

----------


## Caro-Line

> je ne pensais pas que a t'avait marqu autant


Ben a m'a bien fait rire quand mme  ::mouarf::  De te sauver d'une goutte d'eau aprs t'avoir sauve d'une araigne...a m'a fait 2 BA pour ma journe  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

> Ben a m'a bien fait rire quand mme  De te sauver d'une goutte d'eau aprs t'avoir sauve d'une araigne...a m'a fait 2 BA pour ma journe


ah ben des araignes y en avait plein plein plein
elles avaient meme commenc  tisser depuis les sacs et glacires
et je crois d'ailleurs que je n'en ai tu aucune au passage

----------


## Auteur

> je vais faire une ptition et un appel  tmoin


c'est Gueritarish qui a peur de toi...

allez Line  ::calin::   ::zoubi::

----------


## Rakken

J'viens de percuter sur les deux nouveaux smiley proposs, j'suis fan !

D'ailleur, pour le smiley lance flamme, je propose aux modo un nom a taper direct pour qu'il apparaisse : 
----> :LineLe: 

(Et c'est a ce moment prci que j'aurai eu besoin d'un ptit smiley "pas taper" ;-p)

----------


## Auteur

> (Et c'est a ce moment prci que j'aurai eu besoin d'un ptit smiley "pas taper" ;-p)


il suffit de demander :

----------


## Rakken

En parlant de , j'aurai plutt crit "Pas taper !" a la place de "pas Taper !". Non ?

----------


## nolofinwe

moi je la trouve pas si mchante que ca LineLe... ::oops:: 

se sent tout seul tout d'un coup ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> moi je la trouve pas si mchante que ca LineLe...
> 
> se sent tout seul tout d'un coup


Meuh non elle est pas mchante. Elle est mme adorable.  :;): 

Evite juste de dire du mal de l'Alsace et m'appeler Deadpoolichou devant elle.  ::lol:: 

Evite aussi de t'appeler Commodore_Psykopate.  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

> moi je la trouve pas si mchante que ca LineLe...


C'est que tu ne l'a jamais vu mettre au point des stratagmes digne d'un armagguedon pour massacrer des hordes d'araigne qui ont trouv refuge dans son aspirateur maudit !

Elle a mme du mettre en signature qu'elle ne frappait pas les gens a coups d'aspirateurs aprs ca, tellement tout le monde tait terrifi de la voir dbarquer !

D'ailleur, finalement, cet aspirateur, il est devenu quoi ? Remplac par un lance flamme ? (remarque, si une araigne peut survivre a un coup d'aspirateur, c'est effectivement nettement moins probable avec un lance flamme ^_^)

(Et sinon, en vrai, personne la trouve mchante LineLe, mais on fait tous semblant pour lui faire plaisir, paske sinon elle nous tape ;-p)

----------


## nolofinwe

nan je lui lui est promis de pas t'appeller deadpoolichou... 
croise les doigts dans l'espoir quelle n'a pas lu la phrase en blanc sur le thread sondage ::roll::

----------


## LineLe

> Meuh non elle est pas mchante. Elle est mme adorable.


oh t'es chou  ::oops:: 



> Evite juste de dire du mal de l'Alsace et m'appeler Deadpoolichou devant elle.


pas que devant moi d'ailleurs.....  ::roll:: 



> Evite aussi de t'appeler Commodore_Psykopate.


meuh non l'est pas mchant commodoudou
une fois calcin il est mme plutt calme  ::aie:: 
(je plaisante)

non je ne suis pas mchante
pas plus que je ne suis une geek
ou encore une blonde
ou encore une informaticienne (ah on me souffle que si  ma droite)

mais le smiley pas taper il serait franchement cool

----------


## nolofinwe

c'est vrai que le smiley "pas taper" est sympa... on pourrai rajouter ce lance-flamme si cher a LineLe aussi  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Militons galement pour le smiley Troll : 

 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## nicB

Il est excellent celui l.  ::ccool:: 

D'ailleurs, en le modifiant il pourrait entrer dans la lign des  ::aie::  et

----------


## Deadpool

> Il est excellent celui l. 
> 
> D'ailleurs, en le modifiant il pourrait entrer dans la lign des  et


Merci  Commodoudou qui me l'a fait voir.  :;):

----------


## Commodore

hey mon smiley  ::mouarf::

----------


## julien-blaise

Je comprend pourquoi Commodore est adepte de ce smiley. Je trouve qu'il y a vaguement une ressemblance, avec les sourcils surtout  ::aie::

----------

